# Duck



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

This worked really well at Christmas, and combines the experiments and lessons learned over the course of several ducks. The recipe below is for “well done” duck but its still tender. Takes a while but you dont have to may attention to it for most of the time, and its not greasy and disappears off the table fast.

You’ll need – 

1 duck, +- 5 lbs, feeds 4 when all is cooked and done.

Stuffing
1 Onion, peeled
2 cloves garlic, skinned.
1 Orange, sectioned
1 Apple, cored
A couple of Fresh Hot Chile peppers to taste (optional). Can use Thai, Serrano, Fresno, Habanero (carefully) etc. Cut out seeds and ribs if you want to lower the heat. Also can use dried pepper flakes.

Glaze
1/4C Molasses
1/4 C Honey
2T (ish) Soy sauce or Tamari
+-2T Sriracha (Asian Hot sauce, can be found at many grocery stores and all Asian groceries -- Google it, the stuff is really good)
2T Orange or lemon juice
Good Pinch Lemon or Orange zest if you have it
Pinch 5 Spice (optional, I like it but my wife doesn’t) 
Note: this glaze is pretty darn hot, but in the context of the duck it works well. 

Preheat over to 300 (slow oven)

Wash duck, clean out neck and gibs if its store bought, dry. Cut away the big flaps of excess fat. Place on broiler pan so that drippings and fat can fall through the slats and away from the duck. Lightly score the skin in a criss-cross pattern with a sharp knife, try not to cut through to the meat but it’s not the end of the world if that happens. Lightly salt and generously pepper duck inside and out. Poke the skin and fatty parts with a sharp fork.

The duck neck and gibs are really good for stock if you do that sort of thing, or they make dogs very happy if you don’t (minus the neck bones). I salt and pepper them as well and roast them for the first hour below, then use them for stock another time.

Coarsely chop the stuffing ingredients and stuff the bird. The cooking time is plenty long to cook everything through so stuff the bird generously.

Combine the glaze ingredients and set aside so the glaze gets to know itself

Start cooking breast up, cook 1 hour at 300. – set your timer for 1 hour.

Pull the duck out, poke skin and fat liberally, then flip so that breast side is down. 

Cook 1 hour @ 300.

Pull, poke, flip.

Cook 1 hour @ 300.

Pull, poke, flip.

Cook 1 hour @ 300.

Pull, and brush the thigh side liberally with the glaze. Increase heat to 400. 

Cook 10 Minutes.

Pull, brush Thigh side one last time with glaze, Flip, and brush Breast liberally with glaze.

Cook 15 – 20 minutes, brushing frequently with the remaining glaze so you get a good bronze on the duck. You can also broil the duck the last couple of minutes if you want it more crispy, but watch that the sweet glaze does not burn.

Pull duck, let rest 10 minutes. Use knife and kitchen scissors to cut the breasts, drums, wings and thighs off and serve. You may wish to cut the breasts in half so that more folks can have a piece. The stuffing is used to moisten and flavor the meat, but it isn’t really table fare, though we do eat a little of it on the side.

Hope y'all enjoy
George


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds great buddy. I will try this the next time I encounter a decent duck. And I don't mean a Pamlico duck


----------

